# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Uusia pikavuoropysäkkejä

## Epa

Heinolan pohjoisosan Pääsinniemessä on otettu käyttöön pikavuoropysäkki. ESS:n verkkouutinen kertoo, että kylän asukkaiden kesällä tekemä aloite pikavuoropysäkin saamiseksi on tuottanut tulosta. Aiemmin alueen lähin pikavuoropysäkki oli parinkymmenen kilometrin päässä Lusissa. 

http://www.ess.fi/?article=256532 

Matkahuollon aikatauluissa pysäkki kulkee Vahteristo-nimellä. 

"Pysäkin tiedot
Paikka: Vahteristo, Pääsinniemi th, Heinola  
Pysäkki: Vahteristo 
Kadunnimi: Jyväskyläntie 
Tienumero: 4 
Lisätiedot: nelostiellä (Jyväskyläntiellä) Pääsinniementien risteyksessä" 
www.matkahuolto.fi

Heinolan ja Kouvolan välisissä aikatauluissa kiinnittää huomiota Heinolan kirkonkylän pikavuoropysäkin puuttuminen. Tämä pysäkki on minun havaintojeni mukaan poistunut noin vuoden sisällä.

Asian taustaa valottaa Mikkelin kaupungille tehty lausuntopyyntö, jossa pääaihe oli pyrkimys eriyttää Mikkelin pikavuorot Rantakylän kautta kulkeviin ja muihin. https://webdom.mikkeli.fi/kunnari%5C...B?OpenDocument

----------

